# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  رسم دایره در اسمبلی

## mehdi5106

از بچه ها هر کی کد رسم دایره در اسمبلی رو تو مد گرافیک داره بزاره لازمش دارم
ضمنا برای حرکت توپ چکار باید بکنم.اگه میشه کم توضیح بدین
با تشکر

----------


## nicolas_vires

اصولا هر حرکت انیمیشی از چند تصویر پشت سر هم تشکیل شده مثلا برای حرکت توپ باید در نظر بگیرید که توپ در حرکتش به چه حالتی در می‌آید مثلا اگر توپ شما دارای خط های عمودی است در حرکت بعدی در موقیعیتی قرار می‌گیرد که این خطها کج و زاویه دار می‌شوند و این حرکت و تغییر خط های روی توپ آنقدر تکرار می‌شود تا بایستد مثلا به طور ساده در ابتدا خط‌ها عمود در مرحله بعدی در زاویه 180 درجه مرحله بعدی دوباره عمود بعد  180 درجه و در نهایت عمود .
هرکدام از این مراحل باید پس از رسم شدن مرحله قبلی و پاک شدن آن (البته با چند لحظه تاخیر)نمایش داده شود

----------


## kiani.mehdi

در زبان های برنامه نویسی که خودتون میخواین از حرکات گرافیکی در برنامه استفاده کنید
مثلا چرخش دایره ، حرکتش به این طرف و ان طرف بایستی از ماتریس ها استفاده کنین
جون این نوع عکس ها عکس های برداری بهشون می گن یا vector bitmap
برای هر عملی که بر روی عکس ها بخواین انجام بدین یه ماتریس متناظر وجود داره که با یه ضرب ساده در در ماتریس نقاط اولیه اون عمل شکل میگیره

چند وقت پیش یه برنامه خیلی ساده و معمولی با C++‎ نوشتم که توش 2 تا خیابون و یک چراغ راهنمایی با یک پل هوایی و چند تا درخت بود
از یکی از این خیابون ها یه آمبولانس حرکت میکرد تا از صفحه خارج میشد و در برگشت از خیابون بعدی بر میگشت
اگر کدش را پیدا کردم برات میذارم

البته گفتم با سی پلاس نوشتم ولی فکر کنم به دردت بخوره

----------


## فاطمه هادیگل

کد رسم توپ با حرکت دادنش میشه برام بزارین لطفا؟

----------


## typeman9

> از بچه ها هر کی کد رسم دایره در اسمبلی رو تو مد گرافیک داره بزاره لازمش دارم
> ضمنا برای حرکت توپ چکار باید بکنم.اگه میشه کم توضیح بدین
> با تشکر




سلام

بهترین سایت برای جلوه های ویژه  در زبان اسمبلی:

https://flatasssembler.net

روی  گزینه ی   Message Board    کلیک کنید  تا وارد انجمن کاربران زبان اسمبلی شوید .    موفق باشید.

----------

